# first impressions?



## snowbdr89

first impressions of the maxx? thinking about ditching my samsuck nexus for a rezound or maxx!!


----------



## z28nck33

snowbdr89 said:


> first impressions of the maxx? thinking about ditching my samsuck nexus for a rezound or maxx!!


We motorolians are a different breed of android. I love my razr and my bionic. The razr stock unmodded is a great phone. Its beautiful to look at and hold. I've had 0 issues with it at all. If you like to flash roms and kernels this may not be the phone for you but we do have a few roms. And the roms we have are great!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## snowbdr89

Well the only reason I usually root is to freeze bloatware I'm not to into all the mods but it also comes down to over all quality an moto builds strong phones my nexus is garbage poor call quality..


----------



## kochoid

i've had my maxx for nearly two days now and i'm still running stock--for now.

it's weird that you're have issues with call quality on the g.nex, because i've heard good things about the sound quality in call with that device.

anyway, the maxx is fast and smooth--even full stock and full bloat installed.

you can see some pentile-ism on the display, but it is a rich, colorful display.

i love the kevlar, and g-glass and the 3300 mah batt.

i think i'm gonna keep it...14 day trial and all....

how u like the camara on the nexus?

it's funny i've been wondering if i should have gotten the g.nex, but i can still and only be hit with a restocking fee...

u might want to get a replacement for the call quality issue, it may be local to that particular device.


----------



## snowbdr89

I don't like Samsung phones, my volume is either way loud or way quite an the quality sucks its a known issue with the nexus phones.


----------



## Barkleyfan

The only negative is the bootloader, preventing kernel work.But JRummys Rom Toolbox at least allows me to underclock. The engineering is phenomenal, even on the software side. Which is a strange thing to say about Blur, but it is what it is.One pleasant surprise is that their "nanocoating" not only makes it water resistant, it also makes it fingerprint resistant, which has always been a pet peeve for me. Compared to the Thunderbolt it replaced, this thing is superior in every way. And it has an SD slot, which is a big plus over the GN. Thunderbolt also taught me a firm appreciation for Gorillaglass. This may not be a crack-flashers dream phone, but it is a badass phone out of the box.


----------



## mashwa74

I would trade my RAzr MAXX for anything.... am sure good things will still come in its way.... I got my battery to run over 48hrs on stock unrooted and bloated, turned off auto sync and made manual email sync, dimmed the display and utilized smart actions. This phone is a beast and i recommend upgrading to the MAXX i had the original Razr and like the difference in batt power.Will post a screen shot of battery info soon now that i just rooted my Maxx a few minutes ago and running backups currently. Thanks all android DEVs out there!


----------



## syntrix

kochoid said:


> it's weird that you're have issues with call quality on the g.nex, because i've heard good things about the sound quality in call with that device.


I currently have in hand a bionic, SGN and just got my maxx today. Yup, maxx is awesome call quality, just like my bionic! I was switching between the two for a while, and was going to pick up a maxx in store, but they never got 'em or they just sold out too fast.

Saw the free overnight yesterday on orders on the website, but they tacked on a magical activation fee, so went in-store to order without that fee.

I'm really impressed with the maxx! I wonder if they still have the promo for razr owners, whom could get a maxx at upgrade pricing?

On the SGN, call quality really lacks something, like some of the frequency is clipped, or there are more "timeslices" missing in the conversation. I mean, it's usable, but if you have used a recent moto device, you really should understand what I'm talking about.

OEM charger: why only .750Amps? Every other phone has a 1.0Amp charger, and if the internal circuit can handle it, the phone will charge faster. Then again with lipo's faster charging could be detrimental to battery life over time. I'm using the little oem samsung charge/galaxy nexus chargers that are 1.0 Amp and about 8-9 bucks shipped IIRC on ebay.

I do miss ICS, but not that much! Call quality is very important to me, as well as battery life. I'm looking forward to see what "MY" real world run-time is on this maxx!


----------



## m0unds

syntrix said:


> On the SGN, call quality really lacks something, like some of the frequency is clipped, or there are more "timeslices" missing in the conversation. I mean, it's usable, but if you have used a recent moto device, you really should understand what I'm talking about.


i noticed this with the charge too. sometimes, it made it really hard to understand the person on the other end. i'm liking the call quality and data reliability w/the razr a /lot/ more than the charge it replaced.


----------



## mkarps

having the fascinate, charge, nexus.....and now the razr Id have to say the build quality is waaaay better. Reception is better. Call quality is better.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottysize

After my horrible experience with the Samsung Charge, I'll never have another Samsung phone, so that would make my mind up. The Maxx has great battery life and the screen is nice to look at, please it has the cool factor.


----------



## bryannh

im coming from a galaxy nexus and i get my razr maxx in tomorrow, god i cant wait to test this beast out!


----------



## HAX

Scottysize said:


> After my horrible experience with the Samsung Charge, I'll never have another Samsung phone, so that would make my mind up. The Maxx has great battery life and the screen is nice to look at, please it has the cool factor.


Why do you hate the charge? I had it... I hated the build quality, UI, &, lack of LED.. and really that's it. I loved the screen and the cameras.. although when filming audio randomly became muffled.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief_Airborne

HAX said:


> Why do you hate the charge? I had it... I hated the build quality, UI, &, lack of LED.. and really that's it. I loved the screen and the cameras.. although when filming audio randomly became muffled.
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, same here...I just switched from the Charge to the Razr Maxx. I still have the Charge...gave it to my wife. When I was at Verizon last week switching my Charge over to my wife and getting the Razr Maxx, the Verizon Service Rep said that she had never seen a Charge run to well. LOL Yes, it's rooted and running TweakStock v1.4. My wife is really starting to like it. LOL Great phone!

Chief


----------



## mikeymaxima14

I was using a bionic since it came out....loved it. Had two standard batteries and one extended....with Axiom and CM9 the battery was insane....I still have the bionic...but yesterday I got a good deal on a white razor ( barely used, purchased at beg of Feb). The battery is killing me . And I can't even switch out the battery! Anybody have any ideas to get a Max?

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Mikey,
I have a Razr Maxx and my battery lasts me ALL day...and that is with a lot of use during the day. Take the Razr back and get the Maxx...you won't be sorry. The Maxx is the best phone I've had so far.

Chief


----------



## Tbizzy

I think I'll be joining the rest of you in getting a, Maxx. Never owned a Motorolla phone before, and didnt really care much for them because of all the problems I heard they had with the original, old school Razors, but that was years ago. I'm sure they've come along way since then.

Right now I have the Gnex. Awesome phone, but horrid battery life to say the least. Also, coming from the thunderbolt, the Gnex is kind of boring to me. I'm use to sense and having a lot of widgets, etc... I know I can just download these things, but that just bogs down the battery life that much more, that and I can never find the right apps to suit my needs.


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Well, I started off with the Motorola Droid...it had it's problems, but I have it running very smooth as we speak. I still boot it up every now and then for fun.


----------



## biggiesmalls657

I started with a LG Ally. That phone was crap for hardware but the devs like resurrected it from the dead cause I would have told verizon to shove it on stock. I miss my old devs but can't wait to meet new ones! Then I bought the droid 2 off of someone. Its nice thanks to beanstown106, aceoyame and 13. They are legends. GB is nice but when your best battery life on a cheap is like a day and a half on one charge, your devs are godlike! Oh and I think I want the razr maxx but I wanted a phone with an unlocked bootloader. Locked bootloader prevent me unlocking the full potential but also make sure that I can bring my phone back to reality with an sbf. I like the razr cause of the stock battery life.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## kellogg

biggiesmalls657 said:


> I started with a LG Ally. That phone was crap for hardware but the devs like resurrected it from the dead cause I would have told verizon to shove it on stock. I miss my old devs but can't wait to meet new ones! Then I bought the droid 2 off of someone. Its nice thanks to beanstown106, aceoyame and 13. They are legends. GB is nice but when your best battery life on a cheap is like a day and a half on one charge, your devs are godlike! Oh and I think I want the razr maxx but I wanted a phone with an unlocked bootloader. Locked bootloader prevent me unlocking the full potential but also make sure that I can bring my phone back to reality with an sbf. I like the razr cause of the stock battery life.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


 I thought i would never put my DX down i got the Razr and very im pressed didnt get the max got a great deal from the store the were out of 16gb razrs so they gave me the 32gb for the same price...and battery is GREAT...can imagine what the MAXX is like 18hours on Razr medium use ..phone calls and some internet use lots of texts and im at 30percent still 18hours in IM KEEPING the RAZR The phone is awsome..and that MOTOcast is Brilliant i have like 150movies on my pc that i can watch on the phone from anywhere


----------



## mikeymaxima14

I would love to do that...but how do I do such a thing? I saw some posts but nothing hard about buying the back and battery.....I believe you...and love my razor but the battery is crazy it gets hot all the time.....charges really poorly....its almost worthless! I'm going to look into this switch !

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucstwo

biggiesmalls657 said:


> I started with a LG Ally. That phone was crap for hardware but the devs like resurrected it from the dead cause I would have told verizon to shove it on stock. I miss my old devs but can't wait to meet new ones! Then I bought the droid 2 off of someone. Its nice thanks to beanstown106, aceoyame and 13. They are legends. GB is nice but when your best battery life on a cheap is like a day and a half on one charge, your devs are godlike! Oh and I think I want the razr maxx but I wanted a phone with an unlocked bootloader. Locked bootloader prevent me unlocking the full potential but also make sure that I can bring my phone back to reality with an sbf. I like the razr cause of the stock battery life.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


We now have fastboot files for the Razr which in essence is better than sbf. No matter how bad I've grenaded my phone fastboot has been there to save my ass.

Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


----------



## chavist

just a fyi, I was able to return my razr for a maxx this weekend and customer care honored the amazon upgrade price of $229

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08

What kind of insane battery have you guys got from the maxx? I have the Nexus and I love it, the roms and the ics, but now the razr is supposed to get ics and with there being the 3300 battery in the maxx, and the unscratchable, fingerprint proof glass, Im kinda thinking I want a maxx instead. I get 18-20 hours rarely on my oem extended battery on the nexus and thats if I barely use it.


----------

